# Some of my drawings



## Abby

Here are a few of my drawings, all done with coloured pencils


----------



## kilroy214

Holy crap! Those are kewl!


----------



## Imane

Oh my godness! You're so talented ♥


----------



## Potty

The water on the last pic is so real, well done!


----------



## Abby

Wow thanks!!


----------



## Pluralized

You're an insanely good artist! Nice work.


----------



## TheYellowMustang

Crazy beautiful. I don't know if you can hear me, but I'm clapping.


----------



## Abby

And I'm blushing, thank you!


----------



## Gyarachu

This... isn't even fair. My life has been a complete waste...


----------



## Abby

Hahahaha, I like that!


----------



## Gumby

Those are all excellent! I especially like that last one with the leaves.


----------



## Greimour

First thought: "I am not really a big fan of realism."

Second thought: "I wasn't a fan of realism."

Third thought: "I always said if you wanted a realistic picture take a photograph, but given a choice between those and photographs, it wouldn't be photos I hang on my wall."


----------



## Apple Ice

I can only imagine how lovely it is to be so adept and talented at one of the arts that you can actually negate opinion. No one can ever deny how well drawn and brilliant these are. The first one is my favourite. Absolutely sensational, all three of them.


----------



## David D Bryce

I pay you good money for the leafs.....if i had any money let alone good money that is.


----------



## tepelus

Outstanding, Abby! I'm not very good when it comes to color and lately my patience to do work as detailed as yours is zilch. So I'll look at other people's fantastic work and be amazed. You have talent, for sure.


----------



## Abby

Thanks so much everyone! I used to think 'what's the point of realism, might as well have a photo', but once I started with coloured pencils it just naturally went that way. David, I've yet to make a penny from my art, but the leaves (Autumn) did get accepted into a fairly big annual art exhibition so I've got my fingers crossed, hoping for a cash prize or a sale! Unfortunately there are loads of artists better than me so will probably have to settle for a mention on the programme!


----------



## David D Bryce

Abby said:


> Thanks so much everyone! I used to think 'what's the point of realism, might as well have a photo', but once I started with coloured pencils it just naturally went that way. David, I've yet to make a penny from my art, but the leaves (Autumn) did get accepted into a fairly big annual art exhibition so I've got my fingers crossed, hoping for a cash prize or a sale! Unfortunately there are loads of artists better than me so will probably have to settle for a mention on the programme!



I pay to see your work over Tracy Emin any day.


----------



## Kyle R

So, Abby, you think you're a better drawer than ME, huh?






... First I'll draw some grass.. very lifelike.. and maybe a flag.. with some ripples in it from the wind.. oh! And a person standing in the garden, looking pensive and thoughtful, and just a little bit sad... I'll put some houses in, too, for depth and perspective... yes... yes that's it...

....

....





...

Aw, nuts.


----------



## Abby

Ooh I love your work Kyle, it's cute!! :highly_amused:


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Ahem... You couldn't send me a 1920X1080 high res photo of that wolf painting for my desktop, could you?


----------



## dvspec

> Ahem... You couldn't send me a 1920X1080 high res photo of that wolf painting for my desktop, could you?



Make him pay, then you can claim you are a professional.  :icon_cheesygrin:


I was impressed as well.  

I have always been a fan of realism in art, believing that any hack can do abstract nonsense.  Being able to take a sheet of paper and colored pencils and make it look real is true talent.  I wish you luck on your contest.


----------



## Abby

Elvenswordsman said:


> Ahem... You couldn't send me a 1920X1080 high res photo of that wolf painting for my desktop, could you?


Happy to Elven if you pm me your email


----------



## PiP

All the drawings are incredible, Amy, but the leaves... WOW!


----------



## vangoghsear

My favorite is the leaves.  I like that it is a combination of abstract though realistic form and realistic execution.  Also the subject allowed you to use a lot of interesting color.


----------



## escorial

amazing...


----------



## Abby

Thanks!


----------



## belthagor

amazing, do you animate as well?


----------



## Abby

Thanks! Not sure what you mean by animate, do you mean draw cartoons?


----------



## belthagor

Abby said:


> Thanks! Not sure what you mean by animate, do you mean draw cartoons?



yes


----------



## Abby

Ah, well no I don't do cartoons, although my son does want me to draw Ironman for him


----------



## GummyBear

Gobsmacked at how good these are.  Well done x


----------



## Abby

Thanks GummyBear!


----------



## khearstynne

These are phenomenal! You are so talented! The detail in the girl's hair and the dimensions of the droplets on the leaves are exceptional! Great stuff :cool2:


----------



## Abby

Thank you!


----------



## dantefrizzoli

Have you ever thought about posting your work professionally?


----------



## Abby

Well I'm trying to build up a bit of a portfolio at the moment, I'm not really sure where I want to go with it but I would love to have some kind of art based career. I haven't got a degree though so I'm thinking about going to uni when my son starts school next year.


----------



## tabasco5

Have you had formal training in drawing?


----------



## Abby

Some, I did a diploma in art when I was 16 -18 and then an A-level in art history but I never went to Uni to do my degree because I met my husband and started a family. I could always draw though right from when I was a little kid, now I'm older I wish I'd pursued it when I was younger, but hopefully it's never too late!


----------



## DarkPunzel

My goodness these are breath taking!  Don't ever doubt your art honey, you have a gift.


----------



## Abby

AW thank DarkPunzel


----------



## E. Zamora

Nice work! 

I love Prismacolor pencils. I love the detail they allow. In addition to all the available colors, I love the way you can subtly layer them create virtually any color. I love to work slowly and carefully, so they are perfect for me.


----------



## Mike C

Incredibly talented.


----------



## Firemajic

I am NEVER at a loss for words---but your Beautiful artwork has left me speechless... GIIIIRRRRLLLLLLLLL--you rock!!Maybe you could start your own website--show your work and take orders from there...that is what my Sis does, and what I want to do with my Glass blowing. Thank you for sharing your brilliant  Art, Maybe you will show more in the future, I will be watching!  Peace...Jul


----------



## Abby

AW thanks Jul!I do have a website but nobody ever goes there lol, I don't really have the time or knowhow to promote it either. There is a link at the bottom of this post if you fancy disturbing the tumbleweeds and taking a peek. Thanks Mike & E.Zamora too, I didn't get notified of your replies for some reason?? 
I have been way more into my art than I have my writing for the last couple of months, I think it's a bit more of a block...more like a complete bypass!


----------



## LeeC

Well, I've visited your site and think you do exceptional work. I also understand how difficult it is to make a living at art. It's the intermediaries that make any profit ;-)

Back around 2000, a very wealthy man contacted me to create two intricately carved deacons chairs that he could donate to his church. But, he said they couldn't cost too much (guess there's a limit to what heaven should cost). As you might realize, such would be a lengthy effort, and I told him that I would call him back after I thought about it. Never did and soon after donated all my woodworking tools to the local HS wood shop. 

Many other stories I could relate, involving myself and fellow artists, but I won't clutter up your thread.

Please yourself  and don't let others take advantage of your talent.

LeeC


----------



## Abby

Ha! That must've been annoying, he wanted to make a generous donation of your time huh, how thoughtful of him! I'm not really in a position to make money out of my art at the moment as I have young children, don't want to be spending every waking moment churning out paintings whilst their childhood rolls by, but will definitely try and go full time with it when they're older. Thanks for the word of encouragement, maybe one day I will get back to my other hobby, writing lol


----------



## sreeves2

Oh my gosh, I wish I could draw like this! You have a major talent - one I really envy! It's hard to believe that those aren't actually REAL!


----------



## Abby

Ah thanks sreeves2, thats nice of you to say!


----------



## Cran

Abby said:


> Thanks so much everyone! I used to think 'what's the point of realism, might as well have a photo', but once I started with coloured pencils it just naturally went that way. David, I've yet to make a penny from my art, but the leaves (Autumn) did get accepted into a fairly big annual art exhibition so I've got my fingers crossed, hoping for a cash prize or a sale! Unfortunately there are loads of artists better than me so will probably have to settle for a mention on the programme!



I get to be the first here to say ... 

*Congratulations! *
on winning 
*the Derwent Award*
for 
*Autumn* (leaves)
​


----------



## LeeC

Wow, way to go Abby (of course we all thought you would) :champagne:


----------



## Abby

Hehe thanks guys


----------



## Aswini_Siddhartha

You really are awesome.. Love those drawings.. Keep posting your work.. 

What makes you choose any theme to draw? Will you draw anything when you see it or you will draw just with your imagination?

Regards,

Aswini Siddhartha


----------



## Abby

Ah thanks Aswini  I like quite dramatic light against dark or interesting poses, that kind of thing. I have drawn from my imagination but prefer to draw what I can see, and photos are convenient in that respect as can take my time.


----------



## Abby

Well I am feeling rather pleased with myself at the moment as I found out today that my Autumn painting also picked up the people's choice award at Patchings art festival, wasn't expecting that! http://www.patchingsartcentre.co.uk


----------



## Cran

Brilliant! And it goes to show that the people know it!


----------



## Abby

Hehe thanks Cran


----------

